# Buying a parrot



## crackpot (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello. I am looking to buy an African Grey parrot here in Bangkok (or near to) I am hoping to get some information about breeders locally etc. Any help will be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## blowin (Feb 23, 2014)

JJ market but buyer beware !


----------



## crackpot (Feb 25, 2014)

blowin said:


> JJ market but buyer beware !


I was hoping to avoid JJ if possible. I am looking for a local breeder with a good reputation (asking a bit much maybe) to buy a hand reared bird. Thanks for the reply all the same.


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

Whatever you do, avoid the Norwegian Blue, they tend to die pining for the fjords...  Sorry, I simply couldn't resist it...


----------

